# making cannabis vegetable oil..



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone can help meout with trying to make some good cooking oil out of my trimmings and vegetable oil.. i dont want to use butter cause u can cook more things with the oil.
i already started boiling the water and i placed 4 cups of oil wit over 4 oz's of trimming... any suggestions wouldhelp...


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

i am double boiling it... then straining it out...
any other suggestions would help me out a lot!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

subscribed, I'd like to know how it goes please.


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

i am in the process of making it right now... jus took a testt sample to see the difference in the colr change and its not lookin like oil no more... its greenish kinda blonde color...lol still got an hour left to cook! then off to the store to buy some brownie mix!!! YUM!! I CAN TASTE THEM ALREADY!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never cooked with cannibas myself, but I am interested.


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

jus went ot the store to pick up the brownie mix!!!!!
had my friend watch it while i went to the store... where r u from misshistermoffit?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

IL how about you?


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm thinkin of doing this today but with a small amount, how is the smell when you did this, was it something you can cover up?


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

yes definately! use sumthin with a strong oder or use some deodorizer like oust spray! works perfect...


----------



## hairbear79 (Sep 13, 2008)

how are you all


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

I have this fan I can turn on that sucks the air out of the room and shoots it outside, would this get rid of the smell?

ps im only using a tiny bit like two or three small bowl loads.


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

Brownies r baking!!! Ate the rest of the mix that was left in the bottom of the mix bowl caught a decent buzz!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

whitemarley said:


> Brownies r baking!!! Ate the rest of the mix that was left in the bottom of the mix bowl caught a decent buzz!!!


 
So where are you from? 

Do we get a pic of the browines when they're done? 

Did making the canni-oil make a big stink in the room? I've never tried it because I'm worried about smell. 

Also how long did you cook your weed - oil mix before using it?


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

Im really good... The last of the mixed batter i ate is definatel kicking in hard!! Ilove this shit!! Almost like a couch lock but somehow i still have some motivation...lmao


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

And i am from upstate ny...


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> so where are you from?
> 
> Do we get a pic of the browines when they're done?
> 
> ...


i might be able to get a pic if i can borrow someones camera...lol didnt stink as bad as everyone makes it out to be its covered very easily by that oust air spray!! I cooked it all for 2 hours stirring every 10 minutes!!! Use a qp with 4 cups of vegetable oil... Put it on the stove on a small simmer for the 2 hours and then strained it all with coffee filters and right after i strained it i put it in the mix had the stove already preheated and the jus stuck in there and ate the rest of the mix to see if i could get a buzz...lol and indeed id did...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Qp as in quarter pound? 

I want to try that when my first plant get done. I'll have trim, but I don't know if I'll have that much trim. 

Now that you shared your basic recipe with me, I can tweak it to fit my needs.


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

Indeed... Have fun.....

P.s. This was my fir time evr making this myself... Ive eaten tons of them jus never actually made them till now and i still got about a punds worth left of trim!!! Next batch will be way more potent... And i will be using more then jus 4 cups of oil... I will be using the wholoe bottle...


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

How do i upload pics when im done wit the brownies??? I wish i could have gotten a pic of the oil!!! But as soon as i was dsone makin it and usin the first lil bit my friend came over and bought the rest off of me!!!lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

whitemarley said:


> How do i upload pics when im done wit the brownies??? I wish i could have gotten a pic of the oil!!! But as soon as i was dsone makin it and usin the first lil bit my friend came over and bought the rest off of me!!!lol


 
Use the button that says reply at the bottom left of this post. Not the quick reply. 

Whne you used that, scroll down past this text box and there should be a part that says "manage attachments" you can browse your files from there to upload.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got an Idea, 

could I possibly melt some chocolate, then put weed in and stir them like oil, but after put the "cannolate" in a container w/ wax paper then take out take off wax paper and have a canna chocolate bar?!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good question. I think it would depend on the fat content of the chocolate. Cannaboids stick to fats that's why people use butter or oils for canni cooking. 

I you give it a whirl, can you report back in and let us know either way?


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

the bar I want to use has 14g of fat for the amount I want to use, I will try it but I don't know if I can tonight or not def. will tell u guys tho


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

here r some pics of my brownies!!!!!!!!!!!
and for the chocolate idea u can probably do it but there will mostlikely be chunks of weed in there when u bite into it... but give it a shot and let us kno how it works out!!!
the high is amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Yum I can almost smell them. 

Great work.


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

thnx!!!!! they tasted amazing there were no crumbs in it and the high is awesome!!!


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

don't think i can do it tonight got tothink of something to strain the weed chunks out though


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Marley, you said you strained the oil through coffee filters, did that work ok for you?


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah but that might not work for the thick chocolate


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe for the chocolate you should put the weed in a blender to grind it into a powder, then at least you won't notice it as much.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah ok im going to try and do it this week, I only want to make a little bit, my friend says he might be able to get me some clippings, so with leaves should I use like three times as much as I would with bud?


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Marley, you said you strained the oil through coffee filters, did that work ok for you?


 
yes it did... absolutely NO crumbs at all!! all brownie!


----------



## whitemarley (Sep 13, 2008)

doctorRobert said:


> yeah ok im going to try and do it this week, I only want to make a little bit, my friend says he might be able to get me some clippings, so with leaves should I use like three times as much as I would with bud?


id go 4X u want it to b worth it...


----------

